# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  AgroFórum 2011: Primer Foro Internacional de la Agricultura Peruana

## inform@cción

*LOGO AGROFORUM 2011.jpg*   *inform@cción* se complace en anunciar la realización de *AgroFórum 2011*, el primer *Foro Internacional de la Agricultura Peruana*, que se llevará a cabo en la Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina, los días 23 y 24 de febrero de 2011. 
El crecimiento acelerado de las exportaciones agroalimentarias de la última década, y el resurgimiento reciente de la agricultura industrial en el país, ameritan la realización de un foro del más alto nivel para tomar conciencia de los factores que incidirán en el desarrollo futuro de este importante sector de la economía peruana y mundial. 
Nos referimos a los siguientes 3 desafíos, los cuales serán expuestos a lo largo del evento: (1) El desafío de los mercados, para lo cual hemos convocado a los más calificados expositores internacionales en la materia; como son *Isabel Quiroz* (Chile), fundadora de Iqonsulting, empresa especializada en inteligencia comercial de productos hortícolas y frutícolas. Conocedora del proceso de modernización de la agricultura peruana. Isabel Quiroz sostiene que Perú y Chile deben asociarse para convertirse en una potencia exportadora a nivel mundial. Además contaremos con *Carlos Hernández* de Planet Retail de Inglaterra, experto en analizar mercados mundiales desde la perspectiva de los consumidores de Europa, Norteamérica y Asia; (2) El desafío del agua, tema que será abordado por los personajes que intervendrán en las soluciones del caso para Arequipa, Ica y Piura. El caso de Arequipa será abordado por *Carlos Leyton*, ex Ministro de Agricultura del segundo Gobierno de Alan García y actualmente Vicepresidente de la Región Arequipa, amplio conocedor de la problemática del agua en Arequipa y entusiasta promotor del programa de Irrigación Majes  Siguas II; y (3) El desafío de la política sectorial y laboral agraria, la cual constituye la base para que el proceso de inversión y generación de empleo en el sector siga generando desarrollo y bienestar en el ámbito rural del país.  
Finalmente, queremos cerrar el evento con la participación de los principales candidatos presidenciales para que expongan de manera clara y concisa, los pilares de sus políticas agrarias, de cara a las elecciones generales que se llevarán a cabo en el mes de abril de 2011; es decir a escasas semanas del evento. 
Asimismo, contaremos con 2 salas para charlas comerciales, donde las empresas podrán exponer sobre sus productos y/o servicios, en el horario de 09 a.m. a 10 a.m. ambos días. 
Paralelo a la realización de *AgroFórum 2011*, dispondremos de los amplios espacios feriales de la Universidad, para llevar a cabo el *AgroShow 2011*; donde su empresa podrá exhibir sus productos y servicios al numeroso público asistente. Para tal motivo, los invitamos a reservar sus espacios oportunamente asegurando la promoción y el fortalecimiento de su marca.  
Aprovechamos la ocasión para expresarles nuestro más sincero agradecimiento a todas las empresas y participantes que nos acompañan en los eventos que realizamos, por sus generosas expresiones de aprecio y reconocimiento, ya que gracias a ellos podemos esforzarnos para brindarles eventos de tan alto nivel como son el *SIUVA*, *SIPA* y ahora *AgroFórum*. 
Quedamos a su disposición para cualquier consulta.  **Costo Por Persona:* US$ 170.00 ó S/. 475.00 
Atentamente,   *Sandra Maldonado* sm.inform@ccion.com.pe
Telf: (511) 241-4422 / 241-5192 www.informaccion.comTemas similares: AgroFórum 2012: II Foro Agropecuario del Perú Artículo: Exportación peruana de achiote creció 22% en primer cuatrimestre del 2011 Foro Internacional Transgénicos y Biodiversidad - CCL Primer Foro sobre Biodiversidad Peruana y Biocomercio Agricultura peruana ya es internacional

----------


## kscastaneda

Me interesa el AGROSHOW tiene un costo x espacio, mas detalles?

----------


## 19970680

Estrimado bruno:
Me parece un poco el elevado el costo por perswona, podrian por evaluar este precio? ..para que vayan la mayoria ya que con este precio muy poca asistencia se va atener....lo digo por expericiencia. Atte

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Me interesa el AGROSHOW tiene un costo x espacio, mas detalles?

 Hola Carlos:  
Disculpa que no te hayan respondido aún, pero ayer estuve actualizando el foro y la persona encargada no pudo responder tus dudas ni publicar más detalles sobre el evento. Mañana sin falta te estarán respondiendo a través de este tema; y voy a ver la posibilidad de que te den un descuento -si es que decides participar en el AgroShow- por la ayuda que me vienes brindando ya hace algún tiempo con el foro. 
Saludos    

> Estrimado bruno:
> Me parece un poco el elevado el costo por perswona, podrian por evaluar este precio? ..para que vayan la mayoria ya que con este precio muy poca asistencia se va atener....lo digo por expericiencia. Atte

 Estimado Manuel:  
Te confieso que yo no veo el tema de los precios en *inform@cción*, y más bien, cada vez tomo menos decisiones al interior de la empresa; pero sin duda puedo consultarles acerca de la posibilidad de que los usuarios de AgroFórum.pe tengan un descuento especial para que puedan asistir al evento. Déjame conversar con mi padre y las personas encargadas, para confirmarte si me pueden dar ese descuento especial y de cuánto sería. 
Por otra parte, te comento que tengo la seria intención de negociar con las empresas del sector, promociones y precios especiales para los usuarios de AgroFórum.pe; pero lamentablemente sigo trabajando prácticamente solo en este proyecto, y no tengo tanto tiempo libre como para intentar hacerlo. Espero a partir del 2011 poder salir a buscar auspicios que me permitan seguir implementando el portal, y mejorar el servicio que hasta el día de hoy se les intenta dar, incluyendo este tipo de promociones especiales. 
Saludos; y mañana tienes la respuesta. 
Bruno

----------

golcito18

----------


## miriamemilia

Estimado Bruno:
Espero se acuerde de mi, estuve presente en el Simposio de Arandano. Manuel tiene razon quizas se podria hacer un descuento a los usuarios de Agroforum, y sino  es posible se nos haga un descuento como estudiantes ,que es mi caso ya que me interesa participar en el evento.Ojala pueda ser algo mas accesible, espero su pronta respuesta.
Saludos. _MIRIAM EMILIA ESCOBAR AQUINO_ _Cel. 9800032056_

----------


## inform@cción

Estimados usuarios de AgroFórum.pe: 
A continuación les detallamos los beneficios, características y costos de los stands para el *AgroShow 2011*, la feria de productos y servicios del sector agropecuario que se llevará a cabo durante *AgroFórum 2011.*  *Beneficios:* 
1. Mención en la página Web del evento. 
2. Logo en la pantalla general del evento (pantallazo) y en todas las piezas gráficas del evento.
3. Cantidad Ilimitada de credenciales para la Exhibición Técnica  AgroShow 2011. 
4. 2 pases de cortesía para el Foro *AgroFórum 2011* (Auditorio Principal)
5. Listado de asistentes al evento y feria.   *Características del stand:* 
1. Tres paredes (cabeceras sólo pared central) 
2. Friso con nombre del exhibidor 
3. 1 mesa 
4. 2 sillas 
5. 1kw de fuerza eléctrica 220v
6. 1 tomacorriente doble 220v - 60hz 
7. 3 braquetes de iluminación de 60w 
8. Los stands tienen 3m de ancho x 2m de fondo
Las tarifas por stand son:  *Costos:* 
Stand de 6 m2 (3m de ancho x 2m de fondo)......... US$ 1,200 
Stand de 12 m2 (4m de ancho x 3m de fondo)........ US$ 2,200  
Adjunto a este mensaje podrán encontrar el plano de distribución y el modelo de stand.  
Quedamos a su disposición para cualquier consulta al respecto.   *¡INGRESO LIBRE!*  
Atentamente,  
Sandra Maldonado
inform@ccion sm.inform@ccion.com.pe
Teléf.: 444 5656 / 241 5192
Nextel: 838*8134
Web: www.informaccion.com / www.siuva.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola a todos: 
Todavía no he logrado conversar con mi padre, porque se encontraba de viaje hasta el día de hoy. Espero poder conseguir los descuentos o algún tipo de promoción para los usuarios de AgroFórum.pe, porque me dicen que él es quien tiene la última palabra en dicho tema. 
Me voy a una reunión para ver si concreto un auspicio, ya que hay una empresa interesada; pero a mi regreso, supongo que ya tendré una respuesta. Disculpen la demora. 
Saludos 
Bruno

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios de AgroFórum.pe: 
Todos los usuarios registrados del foro, que soliciten su inscripción respondiendo este tema, contarán con un precio especial de US$140.00 (por persona) hasta el 16 de febrero de 2011. A partir del 17 de febrero, el precio por persona sería de US$160.00. 
Saludos

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

*AgroFórum 2011 para rediseñar al agro del futuro.* 
No me cabe la menor duda. El agro de los próximos años será muy diferente al que hemos vivido durante la última década. El mercado de tierras se dinamizará. Muchos parceleros precarios venderán sus parcelas a empresas que pagarán precios cada vez más altos por ellas. Y no se trata de ningún abuso o imposición capitalista, ni cosa por el estilo.  
La explicación es muy sencilla. Los parceleros precarios que están vendiendo sus parcelas, aparte del atractivo de los buenos precios, se han envejecido por el correr de los años y necesitan dinero para subsistir. Muchos inclusive han enviudado o enfermado, y resulta que los hijos no quieren trabajar en el campo.  
Ellos  los jóvenes  prefieren trabajar en las ciudades donde les va muy bien como trabajadores asalariados en empresas industriales, de construcción, o en los cada vez más modernos y numerosos centros comerciales que se están construyendo a lo largo y ancho del país, donde  como dicen ellos mismos  trabajamos con aire acondicionado. 
Por otro lado, muchos jóvenes están apostando por convertirse en emprendedores exitosos en los cada vez más pudientes mercados urbanos del país, como es el caso de los millones de peruanos que están asombrando al mundo con sus habilidades en los ámbitos de las manufacturas textiles, cuero y calzado, productos de madera, metal mecánica, etc. y los servicios como la gastronomía, transporte, educación, y comercio en general. 
El agua también subirá de precio, y en hora buena que así suceda. Los altos costos del agua generarán una mayor consciencia por el buen uso del recurso hídrico. En *inform@cción* estimamos que cada año se tecnifican los sistemas de riego de cerca de 20,000 hectáreas, lo cual permite avizorar un cambio radical  y para mejor  de la eficiencia en el uso del agua en el país, sobretodo en la costa, y consecuentemente, un notable aumento de la producción y productividad del agro nacional.  
Recopilando, el agro de los próximos años será más costoso y  por ende  más desafiante para los empresarios del sector. Y la única manera de contrarrestar el alza de los costos de la tierra, el agua y las remuneraciones, será aumentando la productividad. Solo así seguiremos siendo competitivos a nivel mundial. 
Ahora bien, por el lado de los precios de venta de nuestros productos agrícolas  felizmente  el panorama se presenta favorable. Los alimentos, fibras y maderas están subiendo de precio, y todo parece indicar que seguirán subiendo, aunque algunos políticos chillen por ello. Los Estados Unidos y Europa producirán menos alimentos, pero no por ello bajarán el consumo, lo cual será aprovechado por los países del hemisferio sur, entre los cuales destacará el Perú, sobretodo en el rubro de frutas y hortalizas. La China producirá más, pero  afortunadamente  también consumirá más, y en vez de competidor, se convertirá en un mercado muy grande para nuestros productos del campo. 
En fin, esta nota constituye tan solo un adelanto de lo que tratará AgroFórum 2011; el primer gran foro internacional del agro peruano que tendrá lugar el 23 y 24 de febrero de 2011 en la Universidad Nacional Agraria  La Molina, donde esperamos cerrar el evento con las intervenciones de los principales candidatos de las próximas elecciones presidenciales, para que expongan sus propuestas de política agraria.  
Realmente, estamos muy entusiasmados y complacidos por la acogida que está teniendo AgroFórum 2011, donde los principales actores del agro nacional y mundial estarán presentes.

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

*AgroFórum 2011 va agarrando cuerpo* 
Confirmadas las participaciones de los ponentes de los tres principales desafíos del agro peruano del futuro: (1) mercados, (2) agua y (3) mano de obra, y cursadas las invitaciones formales a los seis principales candidatos de las elecciones presidenciales de abril entrante, AgroFórum y AgroShow ya registran una convocatoria que promete ser muy numerosa. 
Es verdad que los precios están favoreciendo a los agricultores del país, pero la oferta de frutas y hortalizas peruanas está creciendo tan aceleradamente que aparece la duda: ¿Estará el mercado en capacidad de absorber esa mayor oferta, sin que los precios caigan abruptamente? 
Y por el lado de los costos de producción, la pregunta del millón es: ¿Seguiremos siendo competitivos, si los costos de la mano de obra y del agua siguen subiendo como lo han venido haciendo durante los últimos años? 
Pues bien, esos y otros temas de la mayor relevancia serán tratados por los más calificados expertos en AgroFórum 2011, donde  repito  concurrirán, para cerrar el evento con broche de oro, los principales candidatos presidenciales de las próximas elecciones generales de abril de 2011 para que nos presenten sus planes de política agraria. 
Por último, como suele ocurrir en los eventos de *inform@cción*, dado que los más importantes productores y proveedores de la pujante agricultura nacional se darán cita en AgroFórum 2011, el éxito del evento está asegurado. 
Por todo ello, y por el futuro desafiante y prometedor del agro peruano, te recomiendo que realices tu inscripción lo antes posible. 
Nos vemos en AgroFórum 2011

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

*Ronald Bown, Presidente de ASOEX de Chile,* *participará en AgroFórum 2011.*  *inform@cción* se complace en anunciar la participación del Señor Ronald Bown, Presidente de la Asociación de Exportadores de Chile (ASOEX) en el AgroFórum 2011, que tendrá lugar los días 23 y 24 de febrero entrante, en la Universidad Nacional Agraria – La Molina en Lima.  
El Señor Bown es un destacado líder y representante de la poderosa agricultura exportadora de frutas y hortalizas de Chile, y participará como expositor dentro del primer bloque del AgroFórum, denominado “El Desafío Laboral en el Agro”, el día 23 por la mañana.  
La experiencia chilena en materia laboral, concretamente el diálogo entre empresarios agroexportadores y trabajadores, para sostener la competitividad de un sector caracterizado por la escasez de mano de obra, y costos crecientes, constituirá la esencia de la exposición del Señor Bown. 
Los empresarios y agricultores peruanos, tendrán la oportunidad de interactuar con el Presidente de ASOEX, en torno a las estrategias y procedimientos más adecuados para generar un entendimiento de beneficio mutuo entre empresarios y trabajadores.  
Por ello, y por todo lo que trae el AgroFórum 2011, nos vemos en La Molina el 23 y 24 de febrero entrante. 
Atentamente,
Fernando Cillóniz B. *inform@cción*

----------


## inform@cción

*Programa AgroFórum 2011*    *Miércoles, 23 de febrero de 2011* 
08:00 hrs – 09:00 hrs Registro
09:00 hrs – 10:00 hrs Charlas Comerciales  *BLOQUE I: El desafío laboral* 
10:00 hrs – 11:00 hrs *Luis Carranza* – Ex Ministro de Economía y Finanzas
Entendiendo el proceso de aumento en los ingresos de los trabajadores de la agricultura empresarial. 
11:00 hrs – 12:00 hrs *Augusto Cillóniz* – Agrícola Cerro Prieto S.A.C.
Estrategias para atender la demanda creciente por mano de obra en el sector agroexportador. 
12:00 hrs – 13:00 hrs *Ronald Bown* – Asociación de Exportadores de Chile – ASOEX (Chile)
Testimonios de la experiencia del diálogo social entre trabajadores y empresarios en el sector frutícola chileno. 
13:00 hrs – 15:00 hrs *ALMUERZO LIBRE EN AGROSHOW*  *BLOQUE II: El desafío del agua* 
15:00 hrs – 16:00 hrs *Carlos Leyton* – Ex Ministro de Agricultura
Majes Siguas II: El proyecto que le cambiará la cara a la agricultura arequipeña. 
16:00 hrs – 17:00 hrs *Paulo Tassi* – Gerente de Ingeniería y Proyectos Odebrecht (Brasil)
Hacia una solución adecuada y permanente de dotación de agua para la agricultura de la costa peruana. 
17:00 hrs – 18:00 hrs *Javier Atkins* – Presidente de la Región Piura
Aprovechamiento productivo de los excedentes de agua en Piura. 
18:00 hrs *BRINDIS DE INAUGURACIÓN EN AGROSHOW- EXHIBICIÓN DE AUSPICIADORES*  *Jueves, 24 de febrero de 2011* 
08:00 hrs – 09:00 hrs Registro
09:00 hrs – 10:00 hrs Charlas Comerciales  *BLOQUE III: El desafío de los mercados* 
10:00 hrs – 11:00 hrs *Isabel Quiroz* – Iqonsulting (Chile) / *Fernando Cillóniz* – *inform@cción*
Mercados complementarios entre Perú y Chile para formar un frente abastecedor de frutas y hortalizas a nivel mundial. 
11:00 hrs – 12:00 hrs *Carlos Hernández* - Planet Retail (Reino Unido)
Tendencias y Retos Globales de la Distribución Alimentaria. 
12:00 hrs – 13:00 hrs *Pablo Maluenda* – FC Stone (EE.UU.)
El mercado mundial de commodities agrícolas…un mercado de precios altos. 
13:00 hrs – 15:00 hrs *ALMUERZO LIBRE EN AGROSHOW*  *BLOQUE IV: Política agraria para el próximo lustro* 
15:00 hrs – 18:00 hrs Presentación de los principales candidatos presidenciales 2011, respecto a sus propuestas de política agraria. 
18:00 hrs *BRINDIS DE CLAUSURA* *EN AGROSHOW - EXHIBICIÓN DE AUSPICIADORES*   *Viernes, 25 de febrero de 2011*  *SEPA (Seminarios de Especialización en Procesos Agrícolas):*
- Uva de Mesa
- Palto
- Mercadeo de Frutas

----------


## marthaperalta

Quería saber cuáles habían sido las experiencias que tuvieron con el agrofórum 2011. Espero que hayan tocado temáticas como la agricultura ecológica! me cuentan...
Por acá les dejo un enlace q encontré acerca de la agricultura ecológica. http://www.agronet.gov.co/agronetweb...oductores.aspx

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Quería saber cuáles habían sido las experiencias que tuvieron con el agrofórum 2011. Espero que hayan tocado temáticas como la agricultura ecológica! me cuentan...
> Por acá les dejo un enlace q encontré acerca de la agricultura ecológica. http://www.agronet.gov.co/agronetweb...oductores.aspx

 Estimada marthaperalta: 
Te cuento que el evento en si, no fue el más concurrido de los que organiza inform@cción, porque aparentemente los productores y empresarios se interesan más por su sector en específico, que por todo el sector agropecuario -lamentablemente-. Se tocaron diversos temas (la problemática del agua, política laborar y agraria, mercados, etc), pero la verdad es que no se tocó el tema de la agricultura ecológica en esta oportunidad. 
Para el año que viene tenemos pensado hacer el evento más pequeño y de entrada libre, ya que la intención es la de reunir a los distintos actores de este importante sector de la economía peruana, para discutir las problemáticas entre todos y buscar así posibles soluciones en conjunto; peor como te digo, aún no logramos que los productores o empresarios se interesen por una propuesta así, ya que solo les interesa escuchar las presentaciones que tienen que ver con su sector o negocio en particular.  
Vamos a ver si podemos hacer que esta propuesta se consolide, así como lo hace el sector minero del Perú, con el evento "Perumin". 
Suerte, saludos y gracias por participar en AgroFórum  :Wave:

----------

